

How to prevent the breaking banner on the BBC News website - jsingleton

Sick of that annoying BREAKING banner on the BBC News website that you can&#x27;t opt-out of? Simply block polling.bbc.co.uk in your HOSTS file by resolving it to localhost. Job done.
======
ch215
Thanks for this. I wouldn't mind the banner so much if it wasn't abused so
often. Screaming "breaking news" at readers all day for stories like "Andy
Murray gets married" is absurd and it devalues bona fide breaking news.

------
joosters
It's a really dumb website feature IMO. I don't want my news website to turn
into some kind of 24 hour rolling news channel. What next? A scrolling message
bar at the bottom of the screen?

~~~
jsingleton
Yeah, it's terribly thought out. I wouldn't mind if there was a link to
dismiss it that sets a cookie so it doesn't appear again.

